# Problem with mining with 8 gpus



## sihanat (May 15, 2022)

Im trying to add 8 gpus on my rig that has only 6 pcie slots, every time I try to add the 8th gpu my system won't boot up, I'm fine with 7th gpu but I can't do 8 gpu. I'm using a 4 in 1 connector its seem to  be working with 7 gpu but not 8 gpu.

I'm using a B450-A Pro Max AMD motherboard and AMD Ryzen 3 1200 quad-core processor

Is there some special setting that is required to use up to 8 gpus on the motherboard?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 15, 2022)

Maybe that gpu is broken


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 8, 2022)

sihanat said:


> Im trying to add 8 gpus on my rig that has only 6 pcie slots


Math doesn't add up. Maybe that's the problem?


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 8, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Maybe that's the problem



Hes using a 4-1 connector. Which is one of these: 4 x Ports PCIe Riser Adapter Board PCI-E 1 to 4 EXPRESS USB



sihanat said:


> I'm using a 4 in 1 connector its seem to be working


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 8, 2022)

sihanat said:


> I'm using a 4 in 1 connector its seem to  be working...


Try just 4 on that connector and nothing else, if it works, well that narrows down the problem.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 8, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Try just 4 on that connector and nothing else, if it works, well that narrows down the problem.


You goof, this is from May. Before all the mining stuff stopped.


----------



## ir_cow (Dec 8, 2022)

Toothless said:


> You goof, this is from May. Before all the mining stuff stopped.


Wtf, why was it on top the recent posts feed? Lol I didn't even see the post date lol. Somebody else resurrected it.


----------



## Jackthelad (Jan 5, 2023)

Lol 2 minutes of my life I ain't getting back


----------

